# Seam glue



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

Alright paper guys I have a ?? On occasion i have come across some form of extra glue on seams. The traditional methods and products seem to be useless for removal. What is the play for these stubborn areas??? As if paper removal didn't suck as it is, finding this crap has been used just makes the project worse.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

http://www.safeandsimple.com/cgi-bi...=SAS&Product_Code=603016001&Category_Code=WRP


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

As much as I love S&S, it does not work on "seam adhesive" that a HO or hack may have applied. (Even Mike Z will acknowledge this).

If the seams appear to be more difficult to soak and strip than the rest of the paper, most likely someone has used a polymer based "seam repair", which is essentially a VOV (vinyl to vinyl) adhesive, a "Border Adhesive" or even Elmers Glue. 

Safe and Simple used to make a product that would work on VOV, but it didn't really. Mike now says to just use fabric softener. I have not tested his new recommendations, so I can not support or refute that. 

You may have to resort to stripping all the paper with your usual solution and then go back and scrape (razor blade) or sand the sh!t off.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

hey- in my experiences especially removing border and coming across outrageous adhesion...I removed it as much as possible even damaging the wall a bit and then re-skimming the surface, because the glue would NOT activate from the solution(DIF)....

anyway, my thought is worse case scenario-you can skim and sand or skim and texture-whatever the situation calls for.....this is from my experience and there may be better removing solution out there.....


----------



## BBWC (Sep 13, 2009)

If it's on plaster, I would razor scrape it off. On sheet rock you could cut around it with a razor, pull it and the sheet rock paper off, seal and patch. 

Bill


----------



## jonathanthepainter (Jul 5, 2011)

I too use fabric softner with good results on removal of WP. I have had sucess with a heat gun on seams and outside corners with extra stubborn adhesive.


----------

